# Precision One Ammunition



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Has anyone used this ammunition to be able to review it?


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

The .380 is the best round per se in the .380 if you want bare gel and denim test 12"-18" penetration
The 9mm is over penetrating


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I've also seen tests where FMJ in .380 over penetrates as well, so I'm thinking of perhaps finding a good JHP. The Hydrashok fared well, as did the Hornady custom, but the PO got the best reviews of all.


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

GCBHM said:


> I've also seen tests where FMJ in .380 over penetrates as well, so I'm thinking of perhaps finding a good JHP. The Hydrashok fared well, as did the Hornady custom, but the PO got the best reviews of all.


I wouldn't be worried about over penetration since all data shows that 70 to 80 percent of all shots fired in a gun fight are complete misses. It is the same no matter if a LE is involved or a civilian. There is published FBI information stating these facts and they also admit making up the term "over penetration" in a campaign to make it easier to get rid of the 10mm that was hurting their hands to fire.

Sent from my iPad using Outdoor Forums


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

zeke4351 said:


> I wouldn't be worried about over penetration since all data shows that 70 to 80 percent of all shots fired in a gun fight are complete misses. It is the same no matter if a LE is involved or a civilian. There is published FBI information stating these facts and they also admit making up the term "over penetration" in a campaign to make it easier to get rid of the 10mm that was hurting their hands to fire.


That is interesting enough, but in any care, whether it be a complete miss or over penetration, I'd be worried about hitting an innocent bystander.


----------

